# Pampered Chef vs. Williams-Sonoma?



## CremeBruleeFan

I'm new to cooking and really want great quality cooking supplies.  What is your opinion on which is better-Pampered Chef products or Williams-Sonoma products?  I know partly you're paying for the name brands, but I'm also thinking the quality must be outstanding.  Please share any opinions as I am a total novice.  Thanks.


----------



## Andy M.

Between the two, I'd recommend W-S by far over PC.

However, I'd research specific product brands for the items I want to buy and look for them online for less money.


----------



## GB

The two are not really equals in my opinion, but to be perfectly honest I do not have a lot of experience with PC. From what I know though, PC is more for kitchen gadgets while WS has most everything you would need for the kitchen.

They are both expensive places to shop and you can find the same things at other stores from much less sometimes. I do love WS though. They sell high quality stuff. From what I understand, PC is high quality too, but they seem to have a lot of plastic things where WS has more metal.

I do not bother with PC because their prices are way too high for me for what it is. Their pizza stone, for instance, is very pricey and can be found elsewhere for a fraction of the price.


----------



## BlueCat

I prefer Williams-Sonoma.

BC


----------



## VegasDramaQueen

_Williams-Sonoma by a long shot. No comparison._


----------



## ChefJune

Welcome to DC, CremeBruleeFan!  I also prefer Williams-Sonoma, but their prices can also run high.  Lots of home cooks don't realize they can shop at restaurant supply stores!  Their quality is high, and their prices are usually lower than any other place.  For folks who don't live in or near a big city with a resto supply store, many, like Prince, are on line.  I will look for some links and get back to you, if you're interested.


----------



## CremeBruleeFan

Thanks.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  

What type of products would you absolutely have to buy at WS (if you had the choice) and what type of things could be bought anywhere?  Like I just bought supplies to make Creme Brulee, and I spent $100 at WS.  I had to get the torch/4 ramekin set http://ww2.williams-sonoma.com/cat/pip.cfm?skus=6341192&pkey=xsrd0m1%7C15%7C0%7C%7C%7C%7C%7C%7Ccreme%20brulee&gids=sku6341192&cmsrc=sch  which was $50, and a couple more Apilco porcelain ramekins for $13, Nielsen-Massey Madagascar Vanilla Paste $11, butane $5, and their creme brulee cookbook (which I love) for $15.  Then I saw a torch/ramekin set at Target made by Chefmate for 19.99.  The Target Chefmate ramekins say they're porcelain too for 1.99 each.  Would you save $ and get the Chefmate torch & ramekins or get the one at WS?  At WS, they call theirs a "professional culinary torch."  
Also, here's another example-(and please, I know you must be thinking I'm really dumb but I'm just so new and need all the help I can get)  Mesh Strainers, 7" Chefmate at Target 7.99, at WS "made in Italy of 18/10 stainless steel and has a heavy steel rim" 7" for $36.  Would you get the Target one when it comes to something as benign as a strainer?


----------



## Andy M.

The less expensive alternative to the torches you list is a propane torch from the hardware store that you would use for household repairs.  Works great for brulee and costs a lot less.  The gas costs less as well.

The less expensive strainer may rust in the dishwasher.  I wouldn't spend $36. for a mesh strainer, I'd buy a less expensive alternative perhaps in plastic.


----------



## ChefJune

> At WS, they call theirs a "professional culinary torch."


ROTFL! someone gave me that torch as a gift, and it lasted exactly twice! I'd be looking at the hardware store for a torch, as Andy recommends... and nearly every store that sells dishes has ramekins... or you can go on line to a restaurant supply store. They carry them in every possible size you can imagine, for a whole lot less... or try Target or Crate and Barrel. By the way, here is the link to the restaurant supply house I mentioned before: JB Prince


----------



## Gretchen

Shop on Amazon for Today's Deals  and on Friday for the Friday Sale for some possibly incredible buys in cookware.
WS is fine for sales and they have good ones.


----------



## jennyema

I bought my ovenproof ramekins at WS for $2 each.


----------



## CaryAnne

I agree with many here... I love Williams Sonoma.  However, there's a local store near me that sells high quality everything and I'm all about helping out the locally owned businesses!  If you can find one of those - I'd recommend that!


----------



## axeldbljumps

remember, you get what you pay for!


----------



## zlady313

When I got married three years ago, I registered for William Sonoma kitchen items only.  I thought the prices were a little high but for quality I'll pay it.  We got about everything.  Two years later, it was all junk.  My adustable measuring cup started leaking after the second use.  I took excellent care of all my products.  Even banned my husband from using a lot of it.  

I happened to have been invited to a Pampered Chef party and my friend loved the stuff.  So I went.  I loved the products so much that I've now been a consultant for about a year.  The only thing that has broke was a piece of stoneware that I dropped and it was replaced in three days.  They have THE BEST customer service.  William Sonoma wouldn't even replace my two month old adustable measuring cup.  But PC will replace stoneware that I dropped!!!  Plus all products have either a 1, 3 , 5, or lifetime guarantee.  Their new cookware is guaranteed for LIFE!!!   They will always have my business!


----------



## shpj4

I have using Williams Sonoma for many of my cookware, knives, crepe dishes and I feel that they are the best.


----------



## htc

Welcome to DC, as many others, I prefer WS over PC any day. One thing to note about shopping high end stores, in the long run it may be worth it. They are very flexible with return policy if the product they carry doesn't wear well. I had to return an expensive cookie sheet and was given a brand new one, no questions asked. DH scratched some of the non-stick off of it.


----------



## Brukky

Try the small kitchen stores around your area. Just open up the Yellow Pages. I personally don't like shopping in large stores like that. I find the kitchen to be an area where everyone is close together and having fun (professional or home), and I really don't get that feel when I walk into stores like WS. 

The small Mom & Pop, or family owned and run kitchen stores that every neighbourhood has will help you out, a lot! The one that I go to all the time knows me by name, orders stuff for me if I want, and even comes to the restaurant I work at to eat. The store itself just has that kind of home feeling to it.


----------



## Brukky

axeldbljumps said:
			
		

> remember, you get what you pay for!


I bought a $300 Shun Cleaver from WS... seems like a bit steep to me. About $75 more than regular.


----------



## htc

Oh, also, remember WS usually carries national brands. AKA you can usually find it cheaper somewhere else. I recently bought an Nordic Ware ebelskeber (sp?) pan. I found WS carried it for $32, I got the EXACT same pan from Amazon for $16. I bought two and got free shipping to boot! I'm a price hunter so a lot of times I will go to WS to check the quality of the product and will then go home and try to find it online for cheaper.


----------



## RPCookin

axeldbljumps said:
			
		

> remember, you get what you pay for!


That depends on whether or not you know what you are getting.  Compare Cutco to Wusthoff or Henckels cutlery....  similar price, totally different quality.  It pays to reseach before you buy, and this forum is a great place to start!


----------



## crewsk

I have no experience with WS & have limited experience with PC, I have some stoneware from them & a couple of gadgets that I recieved as gifts. I do love my stoneware, the gadgets I could have gotten I pretty much like, but the only one I really use is the meat therm. But, as far as torches go, I have this one & love it! http://www.solder-it.com/mj300.asp I haven't replaced the fuel cell, as they call it, yet. When I do, I'll just run to the nearest dollar store & pick up a pack of lighters for a buck or 2.


----------



## Essiebunny

In my opinion, you can't beat the quality of William Sonoma. I have never been dissatisfied with anything.


----------



## wxtornado

Am I crazy, or does Williams-Sonoma not have a mandoline in their inventory?  I have a $300 gift card to that store and was looking for a mandoline there but nothing came up!


----------



## GB

Yes they sell a variety of mandolines. I have found that their website does not always show everything that you might find inside the store.


----------



## rickell

yes they do, i have one of them works very well.

and i do much prefer w-s over pc.  pc is not good quality
pc stuff is not as high as w-s but w-s stuff is quality.

i will not buy another thing from pc


----------



## wxtornado

GB said:
			
		

> Yes they sell a variety of mandolines. I have found that their website does not always show everything that you might find inside the store.


 
Heh, this should have been obvious to me, that maybe the website didn't show everything that they carry.


----------



## GB

$300 can get you a lot of cool things there. Have fun and good luck!


----------



## CharlieD

To the original poster. I always thought that it is the food that must be of superior quality, what you cook with makes absolutelly no difference in the end result. Of course if you have money to burn, go ahead end enjoy your self. W.S. is great store. There are even better ones.

But of course the original poster is probably not reading any of that as he/she hasn't been checking in for a while. Oh, well....


----------



## CharlieD

for $300 bucks, Tornado, you are going to have the best mandolin in the world. Good luck using it.


----------



## NYBrit

I bought a piece of stoneware from PC and love it.  I won't bake with anything else now.


----------



## PytnPlace

I like Pampered Chef's garlic press better then my WS one.


----------



## kitchenelf

I'll have to take a pic of my Pampered Chef stoneware - I love the stuff!  It's thicker than a lot out there.  I too love their garlic press.


----------



## Katie H

Been to plenty of PC parties as a favor to friends.  Never purchased anything because I thought the items were a bit costly.  Plus, I already had similar items that worked just fine for me.

Enter Christmas 2006.  A friend gave me one of PC's small bar pans.  I was a bit skeptical about its "non-stick" abilities.

I have a friend who swears by PC baking stones, pans, etc.  I value his opinion because he is a very discerning purchaser and an awesome cook.

I've used the bar pan about 4 times since Christmas and I am truly amazed at how it performed.  It behaved almost like non-stick right out of the chute.

This is my only experience, but the stoneware seems to be worth the price.


----------

